
Ask HN: What hotkeys or keyboard shortcuts help navigate HN? - robaato
I would love to be able to use news reader type hotkeys for threads for easy navigation of articles&#x2F;threads. E.g., skip thread&#x2F;mark as read&#x2F;etc...<p>Personally, I am thinking back to the days of Xnews (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Xnews).<p>Am I alone in wishing for such support? Does it already exist somewhere?<p>Robert
======
thedirt0115
Not exclusive to HN, but I use Vimium for Chrome. Pressing “f” highlights all
links and gives them a key combo that clicks the link when I type it.

